# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Hynix 4GB DDR3 1600MHz PC3-12800 HMT451S6DFR8A-PB

## diamadiss

Πωλείται μνήμη 4GB RAM 15€ καινούργια.

Για Θεσσαλονίκη κανονίζεται συνάντηση. Εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης αποστέλλεται με τα έξοδα μεταφοράς να επιβαρύνουν τον αγοραστή.

https://www.skhynix.com/products.view.do?vseq=1795&cseq=75

----------

